# RG-300 V1.3 (grey model) & CFW : not working



## eldontyrell (Aug 14, 2019)

Hello,

I just received the new RG-300 v1.3 handlheld and installed the CFW from this page:

https://jutleys.wixsite.com/retrogamers97-90

I installed it on a 32gb samsung card. I even tried on another one, thinking it was dead.
But same result : white screen, RetroFW is not booting.

Has anyone else encountered the same problem ?
Any tip to how to fix it ?
Is it a new hardware revision which still has to be taken into account (new build) ?

Thanks,

Stephane


----------



## xiao4914 (Aug 15, 2019)

The CFW new comic book doesn't work 
for my RG-300 (RG_300_V1.3 2019.6.3) gray color. 

The microsd I used is toshiba 32gb.

thanks.


----------



## eldontyrell (Aug 16, 2019)

At least another member who has the same problem  I also used a 32gb SD. Not sure it's the reason why it does not work... Pretty sure it needs a new build for this new hardware revision.


----------



## agneumeyer (Aug 16, 2019)

Same here


----------



## DeViaNCe_44 (Aug 17, 2019)

Hi Guys,
After flashing the firmware from Droidboxforums I had the same issue : white screen at first boot.
Then I tried the one from jutleys wixsite by clicking on RG300 V2 (mine is the updated console, received today), it works like a charm now. Just had to replace Gpsp by the much better reGba 
Hope it helps !
Peace


----------



## eldontyrell (Aug 17, 2019)

It's weird. That's the firmware I have used and it gives me a white screen. 
Maybe I have a newer hardware revision then?


----------



## DeViaNCe_44 (Aug 17, 2019)

Indeed, that's weird. Next to the internal Sd I can see V1.3 2019.6.3 written on my motherboard.
I flashed the 16GB Sd and put it in the internal slot if that can help.


----------



## eldontyrell (Aug 17, 2019)

DeViaNCe_44 said:


> Indeed, that's weird. Next to the internal Sd I can see V1.3 2019.6.3 written on my motherboard.
> I flashed the 16GB Sd and put it in the internal slot if that can help.



Ok. Difference is that I used a 32gb SD. But I'm not sure it's the reason why it does not work. I have the same v1.3 revision.


----------



## DeViaNCe_44 (Aug 17, 2019)

Maybe try with a 16GB card and/or the firmware "RG300 V1" from jutleys site ?


----------



## xiao4914 (Aug 18, 2019)

Hello. I'm Sad. 
I downloaded and flashed cfw from 
a gray RG-300 picture of jutleys wixsite 
using a 16gb microsd card. 
However, the screen remained white 
when the power was turned on.


----------



## eldontyrell (Aug 18, 2019)

Hello !
Ok I did something here. I flashed firmware on my 32gb SD card. Then I used minitool to allocate space on the big unallocated partition (fat32). And now RetroFW is running fine on my rg-300 v1.3 !
Hope this helps.


----------



## geuss79it (Apr 30, 2020)

Hi! I'have the same version of RG300 (v.1.3 2019.6.3). I accidentally erased the original SD card... Can you tell me where I can download it (or share me it)? Thanks so much!!


----------

